# St.Peter's Hospital Mortuary- sorry, pic heavy first exploration!!



## Nighttemptress (Apr 18, 2014)

Well upon reading threads on here and having a morbid curiosity, I thought my boyfriend and I would lose our urban explorers virginity and go exploring after reading that shankypants and mz firestorm had recently been here. 
As I only live up the road to the hospital I have come to know the grounds quite well and had a fair idea on exactly where it was situated within the grounds of the hospital.
Was quite suprised that the building next door was in use and looked like it was some secure unit with high fencing all the way round. Quietly i drove past this as there were lights on even at 12.45 am.
Noticing a cctv camera as we got out of the car i quietly hoped it wasnt being manned all the time. 
Quietly we walked around and found an entrance point. 
The sound of dripping water makes it much more exciting now as my eyes adjust to the dark.
We are in!!! 
here are my photos of our exploration!! ENJOY!! 


DSC_0158 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0124 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0125 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0126 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0127 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0129 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0130 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0131 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0132 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0133 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0134 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0135 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0136 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0137 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0138 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0139 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr

This made me smile


DSC_0142 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr

Had a strange fascination about these fridges.....


DSC_0143 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0148 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0149 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0156 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


This freaked me out especially when this block of fridges were an extra add on the concrete was newer..


DSC_0150 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr
Names on the white boards on the fridges still clearly showing...


DSC_0150 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0151 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0155 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


DSC_0157 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


This was strangely placed on the side...


DSC_0162 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr



DSC_0163 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


Upon leaving I couldn't get a single non blury shot looking back in this was the clearest I could get.....


DSC_0164 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr


When we left we noticed a small building which was an out house. we ventured further round and found other buildings too but pics are in rural location forum.
Someone had removed a clock and placed it on the tree. I titled it time stood still....


DSC_0188 by nighttemptress2331, on Flickr

We explored for over an hour and not a single peep from any type of security and the camera didn't move either (guess it doesnt work??)
I cannot wait to explore else where hopefully tonight!! 
I do have a couple of oher pics but i think i have over loaded already but there were such cool things to take pics of i got carried away. lol


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 18, 2014)

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame]

Please see instructions here for embedding your pictures in your report.


----------



## rosielee (Apr 20, 2014)

Very brave!


----------



## callytx (Apr 20, 2014)

Haven't been brave enough to go in when I know there's security, working up to it though! Very brave. 

Wondering whether the CCTV was actually working there...


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 20, 2014)

callytx said:


> Haven't been brave enough to go in when I know there's security, working up to it though! Very brave.
> 
> Wondering whether the CCTV was actually working there...




we didnt see or hear anything whilst there. the camera didnt move an inch and looking at other ppls pics its still in the same position and there isnt any infra red sensor which most of these big cameras have.

we drove right down the road its situated on expecting some sort of security to come along but nothing. 

I have read that other explorers have been there during the day and have been caught. 

I'm well up for another visit as its not far from me at all. want an experienced urban explorer to come along as well though!!!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow what a fantastic first report! 
Looking forward to more from you!


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 20, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Wow what a fantastic first report!
> Looking forward to more from you!



thanks UrbanX!!
I have been looking through some of your reports on here and on your website, one word for your explorations and photos alike, "AMAZING!!" 

In fact it was your photgraphs that popped up on google when I googled derelict buildings. 

I have now found 2 new locations that are for definate visit in the next few days.
A 3rd and 4th I already knew about, for when I dont have my son for fear of being caught (try and explain that to a child) lol 
Failed attempts last night unfortunately!! 

I have done heaps and heaps of research into places and finding that there isnt alot left near me, but not to be put off I will be travelling to some in the next few weeks that are a way away from me. Hours and hours have been spent on here logging on and off checking reports etc since I regestered, my boyfriend chuckles when he sees me loged on again. 

I do have an urge to visit london too....


----------



## callytx (Apr 20, 2014)

Nighttemptress said:


> we didnt see or hear anything whilst there. the camera didnt move an inch and looking at other ppls pics its still in the same position and there isnt any infra red sensor which most of these big cameras have.
> 
> we drove right down the road its situated on expecting some sort of security to come along but nothing.
> 
> ...



I am wondering whether this is the case with a couple of places I have visited - they seem to be heavily guarded in the day but maybe not in the night time? Will have to invest in some flash lights!

Looking forward to seeing what other reports you have to share with us


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 20, 2014)

callytx said:


> I am wondering whether this is the case with a couple of places I have visited - they seem to be heavily guarded in the day but maybe not in the night time? Will have to invest in some flash lights!



be careful with flashlights before you enter these places. only used the faint glow of our phones to find an entrance point then used brighter ones once in. just becareful you dont get spotted all coz of a flashlight.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your pics! I also visited with Skankypants and Miz Firestorm, my name is on the board!  Good place to do for your first explore! Hope to see more reports from you. Enjoy it


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 21, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Thanks for sharing your pics! I also visited with Skankypants and Miz Firestorm, my name is on the board!



Ooopppss my bad!!! Wasn't sure if you were on this forum at the time but should have assumed u were really. Lol 
I have looked through sooooo many pics and seen soooo many usernames lol. Hard to remeber who's in what.

It was weird coz I have looked through so many pics and read reports etc. I kinda feel like I have been there with you guys and have defo got used to your styles of photographs feels I have already met some of you

We have found a few places and going on an exploration tonight so keep eyes peeled. 

Once again last night was an epic fail which lead to me gitting a huge bruise on my shin. Ouch!!

Went on a tourist location today so will add a few pics. .


----------



## LulaTaHula (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice one - a night explore of a mortuary is an excellent place to start! 

There used to be lots in the area (I'm in the area too) but unfortunately it's not the treasure trove it used to be.


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 21, 2014)

LulaTaHula said:


> Nice one - a night explore of a mortuary is an excellent place to start!
> 
> There used to be lots in the area (I'm in the area too) but unfortunately it's not the treasure trove it used to be.



Thanks!! 


Nice to know another explorer is in the area.!! 
I have managed to find a few and a couple are well know locations. I'm going to go and check out a couple tomorrow have a look abd see what security entails.


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 29, 2014)

Recently went back here and it has been secured.Has been a bit hot recently though. 
:-( will be revisiting in the day time to check it out properly. Be a shame if it has been secured properly.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 29, 2014)

Nighttemptress said:


> Recently went back here and it has been secured.Has been a bit hot recently though.
> :-( will be revisiting in the day time to check it out properly. Be a shame if it has been secured properly.



I went here at the weekend. Yeah, its secured properly. Metal this time, not wood.


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 29, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> I went here at the weekend. Yeah, its secured properly. Metal this time, not wood.



thats crap but also not really suprised as i said its been quite hot recently. 

Although when we were stood outside the building right by the old entrance point, it sounded like there was someone in there. stood listening for ages and defo movement in there. lol


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 29, 2014)

Nighttemptress said:


> thats crap but also not really suprised as i said its been quite hot recently.
> 
> Although when we were stood outside the building right by the old entrance point, it sounded like there was someone in there. stood listening for ages and defo movement in there. lol



You know what, the person i went with swore they heard someone in there too! Strange


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 29, 2014)

It was secured with metal grilles over the windows last summer. No doubt it will soon open up again.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Apr 29, 2014)

This place has been done to death and then done some more, but you've made it work nicely, great photography! What on earth is in those cans?!


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 29, 2014)

It was either soup or spaghetti of some sorts. Not too sure and was sure hell i wasnt picking them up. From looking at other reports though these flowers have been kicking around the morgue in different locations. 

We went round to the old shelter and someone got a bit into thecreepyness of it and had a bondage session on the old rickety chair in there..


----------

